# interview with Aaron



## Hired Goon (Sep 16, 2009)

some interesting points.
I like that he is pushing to do a World Eaters HH novel


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Nice to see that the Grey Knights series is official now.


----------



## Turkeyspit (Jun 11, 2010)

I see Red Dwarf DVDs in the bookcase behind him. :clapping:


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

Good to see support for a worldeaters.

And by a Author who will flesh them out aswell!


----------



## Turkeyspit (Jun 11, 2010)

I'm excited about the Grey Knights. I'm hoping he'll flesh them out a bit, especially the structure of their organization.

These are the guys you call when _ordinary_ Space Marines won't do. I think that's awesome! And unlike the Death Watch which is just an elite squad focused on a specific purpose, these guys are wholly dedicated to fighting daemons.

And I think we can all agree that we need to see more Marine vs. Daemon action!


----------



## piemelke (Oct 13, 2010)

Grey knights, very very koel,
I 'd love to see him do the blood angels or a blood angel related chapter
mentor legion ??


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

I'm pretty excited about a World Eaters novel. As ADB said, and I have been sayen for a while, I like the idea of the primarch's falls being a sad and tragic event instead of the monstrous look of them throughout the heresy. I'll cross my fingers for ADB for his chance. So far I think he has done a fairly good and responsible job writing his works.


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

Just brilliant. The Grey Knights were given an injustice with Ben Counter, despite me enjoying that rather bad series, rather alot (a delicious paradox, I know). The Night Lord trilogy, or a duo of trilogies, sounds great, but the World Eaters... thats what has really piqued my interest. Plus, how 'Astartes characters are being formed, who will participate in the Siege of Terra'... I love how they are just giving Sigsimund traitors to hack down in mortal combat :threaten:


----------



## CursedUNTILLDEATH (Apr 25, 2010)

Very funny interveiw.

Otherwise i think a GK series would be awesome, they need a bit of fleshing out (Ben counters books were good but didnt say enough about behind the GK). As for world eaters,more power to you on that one Aaron, a veiw on Angron would be awesome.


----------



## Imperators Warden (Nov 15, 2010)

*Awesome.*

I think the World Eaters would be awesome. I imagine there would have to be alot of focus on Angrons' homeworld, and his discovery; which is easily the most visual canker. 

Never been a Grey Knights fan, but will definitely read his take on them.


----------



## Dead.Blue.Clown (Nov 27, 2009)

I completely missed this. My bad.

Just wanted to zip in with a quick thanks. As always, feedback and expectation is eaten and digested within my headache-fuelled brain.


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

Dead.Blue.Clown said:


> I completely missed this. My bad.
> 
> Just wanted to zip in with a quick thanks. As always, feedback and expectation is eaten and digested within my headache-fuelled brain.


although where the waste goes... is anybody's guess...

CP


----------



## Worst.Techpriest.Ever (Nov 25, 2010)

This is gonna sound weird and I know it, but if no-one is prepared to say what we're all thinking, I guess I'll have to.

Aaron Dembski-Bowden is weirdly adorable in that video.


----------



## Flayed 0ne (Aug 29, 2010)

ADB = Awesome...Soul Hunter is my first BL read...i will read every book this guy puts out because yes, its that good...The First Heretic is next...nothing better than a fan who likes to write for fans...

:clapping:


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Worst.Techpriest.Ever said:


> This is gonna sound weird and I know it, but if no-one is prepared to say what we're all thinking, I guess I'll have to.
> 
> Aaron Dembski-Bowden is weirdly adorable in that video.


Your right, that is weird. The only adorable one in that video is Loken.


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

Hope it goes well with coming up with titles for the upcoming books ADB! :victory:


----------

